# Fall 2018 crush and pictures.



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2018)

It is September and I thought I would start a thread for all of this year's crushes.

As most of you know, I am recently retired. My plan was to skip this year, but my family had other ideas.

So this year, I will be having a limited crush. We will plan on making just 300 liters and invite just my more immediate family. 

This goes off in a couple of weeks. Should be fun.

Pictures to follow.....


----------



## JohnT (Sep 26, 2018)

Feel free to join in and post your pictures.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Sep 26, 2018)

Only pic I took pre-crush this past weekend. Inaugural run for my crusher/destemmer. Plowed through 8 lugs in a little over an hour (one man crew...me). Worked beautifully.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 26, 2018)

This was my first crush day this year, our backyard Muscat.
Should have about double this for Merlot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 27, 2018)

This is all I have to offer this year. Like John I planned on skipping this year, unlike John my plans didn't change. My few grapes didn't cooperate anyway and I only had about 10 lbs. of my own Cabernet Sauvignon to do anything with, so......
CABERNET GRAPE JELLY!!!!! Crushed, cooked and bottled the same day, no bulk aging here my friends.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yield might be low, but they are nice looking grapes.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 27, 2018)

I betcha that jelly tastes pretty good too!


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 28, 2018)

What a pity this was not for last year. Have a ton of picture for that. Was too busy this year to take many photos. Some below.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Donz (Sep 29, 2018)

Cab was beautiful this year! 1900 lbs crushed!


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 29, 2018)

Only have a few,
@JohnT glad you are in it this year!

Steve


----------



## sdelli (Sep 30, 2018)

Great pictures!
As some of you know of me from past years. I get my Cab grapes from Sonoma and Napa. Estimated date of crush this year is mid October. I will upload some pics next month.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 30, 2018)

A few shots from yesterday's crush at Broad Run Cellars:


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 1, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> A few shots from yesterday's crush at Broad Run Cellars:
> 
> View attachment 51315
> View attachment 51316
> ...


Great Pics Jim! Looks like a great day.
Mike


----------



## CDrew (Oct 1, 2018)

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 51247
> Only have a few
> 
> Steve




Love this old press. Any idea when made?

And what does it say on the legs?


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice to see young people involved.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 1, 2018)

Masbustelo said:


> Nice to see young people involved.



Agreed. The picture picture with 3 generations of winemakers is a total framer. I had similar situation as a kid with my family. If I had a pic like that it would be blown up and framed 100%. Amazing pics Jim!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2018)

Great Kodak moments!



Boatboy24 said:


> A few shots from yesterday's crush at Broad Run Cellars:


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 1, 2018)

CDrew said:


> Love this old press. Any idea when made?
> 
> And what does it say on the legs?


It’s been with my friends family for at least 25-30 yrs. 
I’ll get the information on legs later this week.

Steve


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Oct 2, 2018)

First year I've ever harvested!


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 3, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> This is all I have to offer this year. Like John I planned on skipping this year, unlike John my plans didn't change. My few grapes didn't cooperate anyway and I only had about 10 lbs. of my own Cabernet Sauvignon to do anything with, so......
> CABERNET GRAPE JELLY!!!!! Crushed, cooked and bottled the same day, no bulk aging here my friends.
> 
> View attachment 51185
> View attachment 51186


Those grapes are pretty!


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 3, 2018)

Ok, We HAND de-stem & crush. Picked our grapes up Sunday & did 2 lugs, then 3 lugs on Monday & Tuesday. Also did 4 juice pails. I built a press a few years so pressing will be easier! Roy ps think we need a de-stemmer/crusher asap!!


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

Few pictures taken outside the wine cellar in Sarasota, Fl.View attachment 51409
View attachment 51410
View attachment 51411
View attachment 51413


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

Gypsy509 said:


> Few pictures taken outside the wine cellar in Sarasota, Fl.View attachment 51409
> View attachment 51410
> View attachment 51411
> View attachment 51413


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

More to come at the pressing


----------



## stickman (Oct 4, 2018)

@Gypsy509 Those look like some nice grapes you have there.


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

stickman said:


> @Gypsy509 Those look like some nice grapes you have there.


Thanks ....we had a lot of leaves and raisins though so hopefully we got rid of most ...


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 4, 2018)

Gyspy, I assume you got your grapes from Vince Pardo. We picked up our s Sunday in Riverview. Look at the post prior to yours. We hand de-stemmed and crushed ours. 8 lugs. We are in N. Ft. Myers & our Mom lives in Gulf Gate area of Sarasota. Love your crusher!! Roy


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

FTC Wines said:


> Gyspy, I assume you got your grapes from Vince Pardo. We picked up our s Sunday in Riverview. Look at the post prior to yours. We hand de-stemmed and crushed ours. 8 lugs. We are in N. Ft. Myers & our Mom lives in Gulf Gate area of Sarasota. Love your crusher!! Roy


Yes we have been purchasing grapes from Vince for over 20 years now. Do you go to the Italian Festival in Ybor ? We enter the wine contest every year and have won once or twice.


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 4, 2018)

FTC Wines said:


> Gyspy, I assume you got your grapes from Vince Pardo. We picked up our s Sunday in Riverview. Look at the post prior to yours. We hand de-stemmed and crushed ours. 8 lugs. We are in N. Ft. Myers & our Mom lives in Gulf Gate area of Sarasota. Love your crusher!! Roy


We bit the bullet last year and bought this crusher  Save a lot of time destemming LOL.


----------



## Jbu50 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 4, 2018)

Our crush day for the 2018 season! Was a great one! 24 cases in total. 100L of Pinot Noir & 100L of the Croatian family recipe. Grenache, Zinfandella, Alicante & Carignane.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Oct 4, 2018)

just want you all to know I have crush envy....hopefully some day ill be doing it like you all...kudos and nice work!


----------



## Bts (Oct 5, 2018)

porkchopmessiah said:


> just want you all to know I have crush envy....hopefully some day ill be doing it like you all...kudos and nice work!



You can always do a small batch without the equipment. Just did my first all grape batch that way and it wasn't too bad. 3 lugs of Valdepena(really california Tempranillo). Manually crushing/destemming is fairly tedious and took at least an hour per lug, but it's easy enough. I made a bucket press for 3 bucks(borrowed normal 5 and 6 gal buckets to act as press and base/juice resevoir plus another 5 gal that I drilled a ton of holes in as the strainer). I was pleasantly surprised to get a bit over 8 gallons of wine (7ish of free run plus 1.3 to 1.5 pressed). Taste is much more big and tannic than the couple cheap/mid kits and buckets I've done. More like the JRS En Primeur trio red I've got aging, which is very promising. I was going to do 2 lugs for a 5 gal batch but upped it to 3 because I was worried about yield with the bucket press, but I could have easily done 2 for a lower time commitment and still filled the 5 gal carboy.

View media item 4601View media item 4602View media item 4603View media item 4604View media item 4605View media item 4606


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 5, 2018)

We discovered Washington Winemakers this year. They do grapes and buckets as a fundraiser for a nursing home. Pricing was good, quality was very good. Bonus, they had self serve crushing/destemming available for free. The two hour drive was worth every penny. 

I only got 4 lugs and a bucket of Central Valley CA OVZ. But I am very happy.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 5, 2018)

FTC Wines said:


> Ok, We HAND de-stem & crush. Picked our grapes up Sunday & did 2 lugs, then 3 lugs on Monday & Tuesday. Also did 4 juice pails. I built a press a few years so pressing will be easier! Roy ps think we need a de-stemmer/crusher asap!!



So you do it like I do. Ferment in smaller quantities. Do you use different yeasts in each bucket? Ran out of buckets and had to buy 2 more. Lids are just loosely placed on top


----------



## celladwella (Oct 5, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> View attachment 51224
> View attachment 51226
> View attachment 51227
> View attachment 51228
> ...



Mac60

Question for you. How many 36lbs cases of grapes crushed can fit into one of those I’m assuming 350liter / 92 gal fermentation Tub’s?


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 5, 2018)

Fred, We use the same yeast because we mix up the 3 buckets into one barrel plus top off wine. We save the buckets, from juice pails of past years, in the attic so we have plenty of buckets. I also use loose lids & towels to cover the fermenting buckets. 
Mac, We crushed 4 lugs which filled 3 - 6 gal buckets to the 5 gal mark. From that15 gals of must we hope to have 10-11 gals of wine. Will know in a few days. Roy


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 6, 2018)

celladwella said:


> Mac60
> 
> Question for you. How many 36lbs cases of grapes crushed can fit into one of those I’m assuming 350liter / 92 gal fermentation Tub’s?


I have put 21, but that's pushing it and the caps starts to come close to the top, 19 cases is what I maxed out in each was perfect no overflow about 6" left to the top with cap pushing up.
Mike


----------



## celladwella (Oct 6, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> I have put 21, but that's pushing it and the caps starts to come close to the top, 19 cases is what I maxed out in each was perfect no overflow about 6" left to the top with cap pushing up.
> Mike



Thanks first time I’m using this kind of fermentor was thinking 15 cases would fit but I might be able to go 17 now.


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 6, 2018)

celladwella said:


> Thanks first time I’m using this kind of fermentor was thinking 15 cases would fit but I might be able to go 17 now.


Looking at the picture with tub filled there is exactly 19-1/2 36lbs cases in them, so 17 would be no problem. 
Mike


----------



## pgentile (Oct 6, 2018)

Third crushed batch of the season and the final for 2018. Paso Robles OV Zin down in the dungeon.


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 6, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Third crushed batch of the season and the final for 2018. Paso Robles OV Zin down in the dungeon.
> 
> View attachment 51468
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I think something is missing. Where is the picture of your beautiful bride and helper? Or was she taking the pictures (as she should be)?

Those grapes look pretty darn good (I'm having a bout of grape envy).


----------



## pgentile (Oct 6, 2018)

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, I think something is missing. Where is the picture of your beautiful bride and helper? Or was she taking the pictures (as she should be)?
> 
> Those grapes look pretty darn good (I'm having a bout of grape envy).



Unfortunately Lori is shooting a wedding up in the Allentown area today. So this was a solo crush day.

The grapes do look pretty good. I understand the feeling


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 6, 2018)

pgentile said:


> Unfortunately Lori is shooting a wedding up in the Allentown area today. So this was a solo crush day.
> 
> The grapes do look pretty good. I understand the feeling


The life of a photographer, much like someone in the health care industry (my wife Barb), lot's of weekend work.

Keep posting the pictures, thanks!


----------



## pgentile (Oct 6, 2018)

Exactly! Will do.


----------



## celladwella (Oct 7, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Looking at the picture with tub filled there is exactly 19-1/2 36lbs cases in them, so 17 would be no problem.
> Mike



Thank you


----------



## stickman (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree the grapes look good, if you have any problems you'll have to blame that Chucky doll, probably comes to life in the night to do some special punch-downs.


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 7, 2018)

They look so juicy and pretty!


----------



## Gypsy509 (Oct 7, 2018)

2018 is in the barrel! Finished the day with a delicious Italian meal!


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 7, 2018)

Gypsy509 said:


> 2018 is in the barrel! Finished the day with a delicious Italian meal!



The meal looks delicious


----------



## bluedart (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## pgentile (Oct 7, 2018)

stickman said:


> I agree the grapes look good, if you have any problems you'll have to blame that Chucky doll, probably comes to life in the night to do some special punch-downs.


It's kind of funny though, it only show up in photos.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 7, 2018)

pgentile said:


> It's kind of funny though, it only show up in photos.



You may need our resident paranormal expert @baron4406 to swing by and have a look around the place!


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 8, 2018)

Pressed on Friday, Racked off Gross Lees On Sunday, Yielded 110 Gallons of Old Vine Zin, & 45 Gallons of Cab/Sangiovese. Inoculated with Chris Hanson CH16 and put to rest for a few weeks, next test for ML fermentation.
Thanks again for all you answers and input. This wine at this point looks and tastes like its already 3 month old,really hard to believe how good it taste at this point.
Mike


----------



## baron4406 (Oct 8, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> You may need our resident paranormal expert @baron4406 to swing by and have a look around the place!



We are always available lol our only "fee" is some good wine


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 8, 2018)

Pressed today and my neighbor came by to help. 7.75 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon, 7.75 gallons of Syrah, 7.5 gallons of Zinfandel and 6.5 gallons of Petite Sirah. All are tasting good so far, but my fave at this point is the Zin, followed by the PS.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 9, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 51520
> View attachment 51521
> Pressed today and my neighbor came by to help. 7.75 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon, 7.75 gallons of Syrah, 7.5 gallons of Zinfandel and 6.5 gallons of Petite Sirah. All are tasting good so far, but my fave at this point is the Zin, followed by the PS.



So the fun is almost over for this fall, kind of sad. My PS and Touriga are really tannic, too hard for me to get an indication of the taste.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 9, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> So the fun is almost over for this fall, kind of sad. My PS and Touriga are really tannic, too hard for me to get an indication of the taste.



Yep, the 'heavy lifting' is over for sure. I thought the PS was really good yesterday.

Let me know if you end up going to S&S.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 9, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, the 'heavy lifting' is over for sure. I thought the PS was really good yesterday.
> 
> Let me know if you end up going to S&S.



Probably going to be Saturday morning. Did you want me to pick something up for you? did you save your skins? Don't know what they have.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 9, 2018)

Do they have any juice buckets left at S&S? Mrs. Mann was asking me about a white wine (really, it was more of a complaint that I make a lot more red than white wine).


----------



## Donz (Oct 9, 2018)

Got 2 presses going last weekend. Pressed 1872lbs of Cab/Merlot/Franc and 432lbs of 100% Sangiovese. Looks Good!


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 9, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Do they have any juice buckets left at S&S? Mrs. Mann was asking me about a white wine (really, it was more of a complaint that I make a lot more red than white wine).



I don't know what they have. I'll checkwhen I get back to my office this afternoon.


----------



## Countrygent (Oct 10, 2018)

First crop of Pinot Noir Precoce off third year vines. Underripe, but wet weather was starting rot ... so the protocol will be winemaking to reduce green and vegetal character. Brix was only 17 and the TA close to 0.9.

The weather turned wet and cloudy just at the end of August, which had been smoky from west coast forest fires (the tomato garden was late ripening this year as well). And my canopy management, early cropping, bunch exposure probably deserves a failing grade ... which means I can do better next year I hope.

No crushing pictures - latex gloves and hand stripping/squeezing in a bowl for a few hours, lost about 1/4 culling our sketchy rotten or underripe bunches.

Rookie excitement though!


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 10, 2018)

Countrygent said:


> First crop of Pinot Noir Precoce off third year vines. Underripe, but wet weather was starting rot ... so the protocol will be winemaking to reduce green and vegetal character. Brix was only 17 and the TA close to 0.9.
> 
> The weather turned wet and cloudy just at the end of August, which had been smoky from west coast forest fires (the tomato garden was late ripening this year as well). And my canopy management, early cropping, bunch exposure probably deserves a failing grade ... which means I can do better next year I hope.
> 
> ...



Nice looking, too bad you had to pick early. I see your helper guarding them.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 11, 2018)

We pressed Wednesday, a little too tired to post then. Pressed in the Winery at 68*, instead of the garage at 90*! The Petite Syrah looks awesome. The Cab will be fine I’m sure. Now to wait 2 years for the bottling & final tastings. Roy


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok, here are our shots from this year. We didn't get enough for wine, but we made a lot of jelly. We have folks requesting more jelly, so maybe I'll set some grapes aside for jelly, but the wine comes first! Next year I let the vines produce.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 12, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> Do they have any juice buckets left at S&S? Mrs. Mann was asking me about a white wine (really, it was more of a complaint that I make a lot more red than white wine).



Just called and they said they had most of the juices left. Grapes are iffy. They don't do a very good job with inventory.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2018)

Crush was last Saturday and I will press tomorrow. I ended up processing 27 lugs (5 of Merlot, 22 cab) all from Passo Robles. This comes to 972 pounds. Should be more than enough to fill my 300l SSVC tank.

Compared to the norm, this is nothing. Picked them up, setup equipment, crushed, cleaned and put everything away before 1pm. This was with only 2 other workers. It was a snap.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2018)

BTW . Brix was 26 and ta was .6gpl. awesome grapes!


----------



## heatherd (Oct 12, 2018)

jgmann67 said:


> We discovered Washington Winemakers this year. They do grapes and buckets as a fundraiser for a nursing home. Pricing was good, quality was very good. Bonus, they had self serve crushing/destemming available for free. The two hour drive was worth every penny.
> 
> I only got 4 lugs and a bucket of Central Valley CA OVZ. But I am very happy.
> 
> ...


Nice looking fruit!! I'll join you guys in ordering from them next year. The fact that they crush & destem is really great. I press by hand but like to get the grapes crushed mechanically....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Just called and they said they had most of the juices left. Grapes are iffy. They don't do a very good job with inventory.



So, are you going? I'm on the fence about a bucket, but wouldn't be able to get it from you until Sunday. Baseball Sat morning, then leaving for a Scout camping trip.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 12, 2018)

JohnT said:


> BTW . Brix was 26 and ta was .6gpl. awesome grapes!



Did you happen to take a ph reading?

Too easy. Sounds like you didn’t make enough! I’m wondering if Corrados and Pintos brought in the same grapes from Paso Robles. Not sure about Pintos whole setup, but the Robles labels on the lugs say “Gino Pintos”, not Crybaby. 
Since Pintos owns their own fleet of refrig trucks then they could do their own packing with shipping and Corrado’s using a sub (crybaby) yet still be the same vineyard. 
@JohnT- were the grapes specified to be clones? Merlot- 181 and Cab 8?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Did you happen to take a ph reading?
> 
> Too easy. Sounds like you didn’t make enough! I’m wondering if Corrados and Pintos brought in the same grapes from Paso Robles. Not sure about Pintos whole setup, but the Robles labels on the lugs say “Gino Pintos”, not Crybaby.
> Since Pintos owns their own fleet of refrig trucks then they could do their own packing with shipping and Corrado’s using a sub (crybaby) yet still be the same vineyard.
> @JohnT- were the grapes specified to be clones? Merlot- 181 and Cab 8?


No idea. I already gave my crates away to the produce stand/farm across the street.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2018)

My sexy yeast gives me a nice bulge... Lol



Brix was down to 4 this morning.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 12, 2018)

JohnT said:


> My sexy yeast gives me a nice bulge... Lol



At this point, your yeast are reproducing asexually -- you know, _by themselves_.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> At this point, your yeast are reproducing asexually -- you know, _by themselves_.



Well, I guess that could still create a bulge...


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 12, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> So, are you going? I'm on the fence about a bucket, but wouldn't be able to get it from you until Sunday. Baseball Sat morning, then leaving for a Scout camping trip.



That was my plan but I just finished helping crush 16 ton at Bull Run Winery. They are getting grapes in from Cali and some from Washington State. I'm probably going to see if I can get Washington State grapes off them. They have 20 ton coming Tuesday and will help with that as well.


----------



## Masbustelo (Oct 12, 2018)

Pgentile With that crusher you have, is it easy to pick the stems out afterward?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> That was my plan but I just finished helping crush 16 ton at Bull Run Winery. They are getting grapes in from Cali and some from Washington State. I'm probably going to see if I can get Washington State grapes off them. They have 20 ton coming Tuesday and will help with that as well.



OK, you're killing me. What are they getting and any chance they want to give up 100 lbs or so?

Assume you're talking the Bull Run Winery next to the battlefield.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 12, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> That was my plan but I just finished helping crush 16 ton at Bull Run Winery. They are getting grapes in from Cali and some from Washington State. I'm probably going to see if I can get Washington State grapes off them. They have 20 ton coming Tuesday and will help with that as well.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 13, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, you're killing me. What are they getting and any chance they want to give up 100 lbs or so?
> 
> Assume you're talking the Bull Run Winery next to the battlefield.



The grapes yesterday came in half ton bins. I don't know why I didn't ask him yesterday. It's probably not the Washington State coming in on Tuesday. I'll try to get more info today.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 13, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> The grapes yesterday came in half ton bins. I don't know why I didn't ask him yesterday. It's probably not the Washington State coming in on Tuesday. I'll try to get more info today.



Merlot and Cab Franc. I told him about 500 lbs of Cab Franc. I want 200 and thought others may want some as well. I just texted back and told him if the price is right maybe a half ton.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Merlot and Cab Franc. I told him about 500 lbs of Cab Franc. I want 200 and thought others may want some as well. I just texted back and told him if the price is right maybe a half ton.



What, no Red Mountain Cab? . Keep me posted. Where are they from in WA?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 14, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> What, no Red Mountain Cab? . Keep me posted. Where are they from in WA?



He told me it was too late to order another bin and doesn't have enough to sell a large quantity. I'm hoping to get 150 lbs. I can try for 200 so we can make 5 gal each if you like. I'll see him again on Tuesday. We will be crushing 20 ton.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yesterday one of my daughters and I picked 3 lugs of Merlot from a cousins vineyard. 
Today destemmed and crushed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> He told me it was too late to order another bin and doesn't have enough to sell a large quantity. I'm hoping to get 150 lbs. I can try for 200 so we can make 5 gal each if you like. I'll see him again on Tuesday. We will be crushing 20 ton.



Get what you need. I'll just come by for a sip.


----------



## keverman (Oct 14, 2018)

120 lbs. Marquette...our first harvest. No crusher, so we did it the hard way; raked them over a grate to get a fair amount of whole berries.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2018)

Pressed the wine this Saturday (yesterday). It all went well and only took about 2 hours to complete and another 4 hours to celebrate. Total yield off of 36 lugs was 319 liters.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm happy with the grapes from todays crush, 3.45pH, 0.65TA, 22 brix.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> It ... took about 2 hours to complete and another 4 hours to celebrate.



I like that ratio!!

I am surprised you didn't get rid of that stupid bucket yet. Especially after Thursday.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Pressed the wine this Saturday (yesterday). It all went well and only took about 2 hours to complete and another 4 hours to celebrate. Total yield off of 36 lugs was 319 liters.



I don't think I've ever seen your winery from that angle.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2018)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen your winery from that angle.



It's is an impressive operation, I tells ya. Color me jealous.


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 14, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Pressed the wine this Saturday (yesterday). It all went well and only took about 2 hours to complete and another 4 hours to celebrate. Total yield off of 36 lugs was 319 liters.
> 
> View attachment 51636
> View attachment 51637


Where did you get those awesome large strainers?
Mike


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Where did you get those awesome large strainers?
> Mike



i got one of these for this year, so much nicer than trying to secure our normal kitchen strainer.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0081LLA04/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The arms slide out to accommodate different bucket sizes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Where did you get those awesome large strainers?
> Mike



You can also get nice, big strainers at a restaurant supply store.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 14, 2018)

Restaurant Equippers chain store sells em. Great prices there too. 
@GreenEnvy22 - good find!


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Oct 14, 2018)

BTW....if anybody has a need for restaurant quality equipment and your not in a rush...Im usually pulling my companies equipment out of failed restaurants in nyc a few time a week..they usually auction off the entire contents of these places and equipment can be had on the cheap....got a 90 bottle rack from a nice wine bar for 20 bux last month...check live auction websites for places in your area


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 15, 2018)

Paso Robles Cab Sauv. Amazing fruit. Extremely happy. @JohnT - your Mecnosud c/d still going strong!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2018)

Restaurant supply store. Perfect for skimming off the cap.

Glad to hear the CD is still going strong. Hope it brings you many years of good use!


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 15, 2018)

Did you get the grapes from Gino Pinto? I have got grapes from them the last 2 season I never saw his private label. Grapes look good, what were the numbers Brix, PH TA?

Mike


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 15, 2018)

Mac60 said:


> Did you get the grapes from Gino Pinto? I have got grapes from them the last 2 season I never saw his private label. Grapes look good, what were the numbers Brix, PH TA?
> 
> Mike



First time buying fall grapes from Pintos. I was surprised to learn they’re doing their own packing now too. At least for some of em. These were Paso Robles grapes. 
Fruit was the nicest I’ve ever gotten. No question. 24 °Brix. 3.8ph 7.65 TA. I did a minor adjustment with tartaric given the already high TA.


----------



## celladwella (Oct 15, 2018)

Here are my crush pictures I took had help from a couple of friends I can’t seem to add the videos.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 15, 2018)

porkchopmessiah said:


> BTW....if anybody has a need for restaurant quality equipment and your not in a rush...Im usually pulling my companies equipment out of failed restaurants in nyc a few time a week..they usually auction off the entire contents of these places and equipment can be had on the cheap....got a 90 bottle rack from a nice wine bar for 20 bux last month...check live auction websites for places in your area



That’s where I got my commercial sink and few other items. Pci auctions. I used the location in Trenton. Definitely some potential gems. They’ve got places all over the country. The one near Harrisburg has an insane amount of stuff multiple x a week.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Pressed my Merlot that has been sitting on the skins since last weekend. Got 42L of juice.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> First time buying fall grapes from Pintos. I was surprised to learn they’re doing their own packing now too. At least for some of em. These were Paso Robles grapes.
> Fruit was the nicest I’ve ever gotten. No question. 24 °Brix. 3.8ph 7.65 TA. I did a minor adjustment with tartaric given the already high TA.


Ironic thing I'd Paso Robles grapes are cheap as dirt for me 30 minute drive each way.

Great fruit.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 20, 2018)

CK55 said:


> Ironic thing I'd Paso Robles grapes are cheap as dirt for me 30 minute drive each way.
> 
> Great fruit.



Well there’s a lot more than 1 vineyard in Paso Robles. Some might be cheaper than others. I’m gonna go out on a limb and say that these grapes I purchased would not be cheaper than dirt even with cutting out the middle men.


----------



## CDrew (Oct 20, 2018)

Based on my 2 year experience, I'd say the way to get great grapes and not over pay, is to pick it yourself. All the wine I made this year was picked by me and friends and family. About $0.50 per pound is the usual going rate. The only exception is if it's a big name place like Napa Valley where the price is $4 per pound. That's ridiculous. But there are dozens of less well known, but equally high quality grape growing areas here in Northern California.

But if you're removed from the source, it's going to cost more. @Johnd got about the best deal out there for fruit shipped off the west coast. It's funny, I was at Truitt-Hearst yesterday in Sonoma, and ran into a guy from Philadelphia. And he was telling me "a lot of guys in Philly, get Lodi fruit." Like I would have never known that. LOL. I could not help but think of @Ajmassa5983. He was telling me he and his wife spend a month every fall in the wine country. Pretty cool that it's that strong of a draw for them. I was thinking he should stay home and make his own wine!


----------



## CK55 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Well there’s a lot more than 1 vineyard in Paso Robles. Some might be cheaper than others. I’m gonna go out on a limb and say that these grapes I purchased would not be cheaper than dirt even with cutting out the middle men.


About $0.25 a pound locally


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 20, 2018)

CK55 said:


> About $0.25 a pound locally



I get it. But that’s not what I’m saying. Those grapes you can get for about $.25/lb would probably be about a buck a pound if they were packaged, shipped and sold to home winemakers on the east coast. 
I did 2 batches this season. 1st one was just over $1/lb — the least expensive grapes available. The Robles cab was about $1.90/lb. almost $70 per lug. Your not getting those at $.25/lb.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I get it. But that’s not what I’m saying. Those grapes you can get for about $.25/lb would probably be about a buck a pound if they were packaged, shipped and sold to home winemakers on the east coast.
> I did 2 batches this season. 1st one was just over $1/lb — the least expensive grapes available. The Robles cab was about $1.90/lb. almost $70 per lug. Your not getting those at $.25/lb.


I dont need to as I have cab vines of my own, Cab Franc but none the less cab.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 20, 2018)

CDrew said:


> Based on my 2 year experience, I'd say the way to get great grapes and not over pay, is to pick it yourself. All the wine I made this year was picked by me and friends and family. About $0.50 per pound is the usual going rate. The only exception is if it's a big name place like Napa Valley where the price is $4 per pound. That's ridiculous. But there are dozens of less well known, but equally high quality grape growing areas here in Northern California.
> 
> But if you're removed from the source, it's going to cost more. @Johnd got about the best deal out there for fruit shipped off the west coast. It's funny, I was at Truitt-Hearst yesterday in Sonoma, and ran into a guy from Philadelphia. And he was telling me "a lot of guys in Philly, get Lodi fruit." Like I would have never known that. LOL. I could not help but think of @Ajmassa5983. He was telling me he and his wife spend a month every fall in the wine country. Pretty cool that it's that strong of a draw for them. I was thinking he should stay home and make his own wine!



Pick em myself? Gotta factor in the plane ticket into the costs man!

Interesting story. I wouldn’t have known that either actually. The only joint in Philly that supplies grapes are coming from Central Valley. Procacci Brothers in south Philly- the place my fam has been getting them from for generations. 
I’m assuming that guy was referring to GinoPintos in south Jersey. Aside from Procacci- they are the winemaking hub of the whole area. With an amazing selection. And the Lodi grapes makes sense since the prices are damn close to the Central Valley grapes available. I have yet to purchase Lodi grapes. Its been all Central Valley and Chilè for me until this latest batch


----------



## CDrew (Oct 21, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Pick em myself? Gotta factor in the plane ticket into the costs man!
> 
> Interesting story. I wouldn’t have known that either actually. The only joint in Philly that supplies grapes are coming from Central Valley. Procacci Brothers in south Philly- the place my fam has been getting them from for generations.
> I’m assuming that guy was referring to GinoPintos in south Jersey. Aside from Procacci- they are the winemaking hub of the whole area. With an amazing selection. And the Lodi grapes makes sense since the prices are damn close to the Central Valley grapes available. I have yet to purchase Lodi grapes. Its been all Central Valley and Chilè for me until this latest batch




If you look at the map, Lodi is not a magical place. It is the central valley. It may get a bit of evening cooling, but it's still central valley. Now the places closer to the coast like Napa, Sonoma, Lake County, and smaller AVAs are in fact a different, cooler climate, though northern Napa and Sonoma are pretty darn hot in the summer. Lodi is just close enough to the Delta (delta of the Sacramento river) that it may at times get some evening cooling.

But I did have a good time talking to the guy from "Philly" (though his actual residence was New Jersey). He's close to retiring, and wants to move permanently to Healdsberg in Sonoma county. He was not a wine maker, just enjoyed the vibe of Sonoma, and enjoyed his wine. I thought that was pretty great.


----------



## sdelli (Oct 29, 2018)

Well
It was a cold one this past Saturday! But the Napa and Sonoma Cab finally showed up.
Did a little Malbec, PV and Syrah as well....


----------



## sdelli (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## sdelli (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeast kicking in now! Gave second dose of Fermaid-O today.


----------



## sdelli (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## sdelli (Nov 10, 2018)

Pressed this weekend! Lucky to be able to be inside!


----------



## sdelli (Nov 13, 2018)

This just showed up yesterday! New home for the Napa Cab.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 13, 2018)

sdelli said:


> View attachment 52156
> 
> View attachment 52157
> 
> ...



What size barrel is that? I've got my '17's in a 30 gallon M+ St. Martin, been in there about a year so far, barely starting to detect some oak, really expecting some great results.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 13, 2018)

Johnd said:


> What size barrel is that? I've got my '17's in a 30 gallon M+ St. Martin, been in there about a year so far, barely starting to detect some oak, really expecting some great results.



Appears to be the same one I’m grabbing too. One of the only French barrels available in smaller than a 30gal to US customers was the Saint Martin 55L.


----------



## Donz (Nov 13, 2018)

She's a beauty!


----------



## sdelli (Nov 13, 2018)

30 gallon


----------



## sdelli (Nov 13, 2018)

Johnd said:


> What size barrel is that? I've got my '17's in a 30 gallon M+ St. Martin, been in there about a year so far, barely starting to detect some oak, really expecting some great results.



Wow
Was it new?
Hoping to get some nice French taste into my wine. I have 60 gallons of Cab so was thinking 6 months turns on each run. Might need to go 6 months then 8 months


----------



## Johnd (Nov 13, 2018)

sdelli said:


> Wow
> Was it new?
> Hoping to get some nice French taste into my wine. I have 60 gallons of Cab so was thinking 6 months turns on each run. Might need to go 6 months then 8 months



Yes, brand new barrel, been a year so far and still waiting for the oak to show up in force. The '17s are a blend, 66% Cab, 16.5% Merlot, 16.5% Petite Sirah. This year I did straight Cab, very soon it's going into a 60 gallon Alain Fouquet M+ Margaux barrel......I'm guessing for close to 2 years based on what I'm seeing from this 30 gallon St. Martin.................


----------

